
How to be Unstoppable - pj
http://www.qrimp.com/blog/blog.How-to-be-Unstoppable.html
======
dschoon
Personally, I greatly enjoyed the post because it embodies many of the
concepts I've come to agree with. When it comes to humans, perception creates
reality.

However, I think it's an idiosyncratic point of view (not ironic!). It's not
the recipe of success for everyone, which I think should be obvious. The man
doesn't own a bed for chrissake. But I _do_ think it is a concise summary of
the philosophy that motivates certain people to great success, and that makes
it a good read.

Upvoted.

------
sahaj
i don't think the dancing guy was trying to be unstoppable or successful. he
was probably doing something that made him feel good.

~~~
mhartl
Indeed, TFA made just this case:

 _The Dancing Guy wasn't thinking, "I want to get a huge dance party going."
He was thinking, "I want to dance!" With that in mind, here's... [lessons from
this observation]_

------
joshu
Also, try hanging out near an immovable object.

~~~
evilneanderthal
I think that's pretty much the only way to guarantee that you ARE stoppable.

Similarly the best way to ensure that you are always in danger of getting shot
is to carry a gun around.

~~~
eru
I guess the grandfather-post was referring to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irresistible_force_paradox>

------
messel
Randall message was "freaking awesome", seriously I can't believe I never read
his work before a couple of days ago. Get past the dancing man analogy and
read the rest of the post. A++ on all counts for someone who is motivated and
desires nothing more than starting their mission/business/movement!

------
microcentury
I don't think that guy is trying to be anything. I think he's just completely
off his face.

------
nudded
I loved reading this post, I found it to be cleverly written. With a just
enough humor to keep me amused. Props to the writer

~~~
johnnybgoode
I felt just the opposite. The writing was a mess. For example, he misused or
misinterpreted Gandhi's quote. To see "Gandhi" misspelled for the billionth
time on the internet was just a bonus.

~~~
akkartik
I agreed with both of you.

------
jongraehl
I can't believe someone listened to that song the whole way through more than
0 times, let alone 30.

